# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Vba and Sap gui scripting

## stef21

hello,

    I'm new to vba and sap gui scripting, could someone point me into the right direction please?

    I think I have a problem with the error handling statement maybe. it supposed to put the icon value(Green per example) in column C if there is any and to leave column C empty and put "No icon " on column B and then go to the next cell and check again if there is an icon or now.

    I have a list of element in excel (Column A) that I want to check in sap and instead of checking one by one manually I'm working on a macro to check all the items on excel and returns the value of the icon (if green in sap, it should return the icon value and put it on column "C") if it doesn't find the icon it should put the value : no icon found on column "B".

    I tried to put on error resume next but the problem is that it only work once and then it start puting the same value in column C and B regardless if there is a green icon or not.

    if I don't put in error handling method, once there is no icon, vba shows that the problem is on the below line:

    [Code]

     session.findById("wnd[0]/usr/tblSAPDV70ATC_NAST3").Columns.elementAt(0).Width = 4

    but when I do the following it works properly (puts "no icon" )and end exit the macro:

    [Code]

    '=====================Column A contains the Numbers I want to check on sap

    on error goto msg

    For Each rng In Columns("A").Cells.SpecialCells(xlCellTypeConstants)
    Elements= Cells(Elem.Row, "A").Value
    If Elem.Value Like "?56*" Then

    '============================================

    session.findById("wnd[0]").maximize
    session.findById("wnd[0]/tbar[0]/okcd").Text = "/nvf03"
    session.findById("wnd[0]").sendVKey 0
    session.findById("wnd[0]/usr/ctxtVBRK-VBELN").Text = Elements
    session.findById("wnd[0]/usr/ctxtVBRK-VBELN").caretPosition = 10
    session.findById("wnd[0]").sendVKey 0
    session.findById("wnd[0]/mbar/menu[2]/menu[0]/menu[3]").Select
    session.findById("wnd[0]/usr/tblSAPDV70ATC_NAST3").Columns.elementAt(0).Width = 4
    session.findById("wnd[0]/usr/tblSAPDV70ATC_NAST3/lblDV70A-STATUSICON[0,1]").SetFocus
    session.findById("wnd[0]/usr/tblSAPDV70ATC_NAST3/lblDV70A-STATUSICON[0,1]").caretPosition = 0
    session.findById("wnd[0]").sendVKey 2
    session.findById("wnd[0]/usr/tblSAPDV70ATC_NAST3").Columns.elementAt(0).Width = 4
    session.findById("wnd[0]/usr/tblSAPDV70ATC_NAST3/lblDV70A-STATUSICON[0,1]").SetFocus
    session.findById("wnd[0]/usr/tblSAPDV70ATC_NAST3/lblDV70A-STATUSICON[0,1]").caretPosition = 0
    Value = session.findById("wnd[0]/usr/tblSAPDV70ATC_NAST3/lblDV70A-STATUSICON[0,1]").IconName
    session.findById("wnd[0]/tbar[0]/btn[3]").press
    session.findById("wnd[0]/tbar[0]/btn[3]").press
    session.findById("wnd[0]/tbar[0]/btn[3]").press

    Cells(rng.Row, "C") = value

    End If
    Next

    msg:

    cells(rng.row, "D").value = "No icon"
    End Sub




    [\code]

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

Unfortunately, this is a duplicate thread, and you are allowed only ONE thread per issue here.

Please see Forum Rule #5 about thread duplication. 

I am closing this thread, but you may continue here in the original thread: https://www.excelforum.com/commercia...-handling.html

----------

